# Standish bear bait store



## Justin_04 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have heard of a bait store in Standish but have no idea on a name or phone number or anything. Does anyone have some info and have any idea what kind of bait they carry?


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

I was heading north on M-33 on my way up to the cabin and saw a bear bait sign at the Pink Store in Mio. Looked like a hay wagon full of buckets.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Not sure about the one in Standish, but there is one in Pinconning right on 13. They have a website and all kinds of goodies, do a search and you should get a hit, will try and look up the site tomorrow.


----------



## jmgtrap (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't know about the one in Standish, but last year we got some strawberry filling from a place just north of Pinconning. I think it was on the corner of 13 and coty esty road. They had barrels and 5 gallon buckets of pie filling in different flavors. They also had boxes of candy. the pie filling is pretty thick when you get it so we add water to it and mix it with a drywall mud mixer. It goes farther that way too.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

www.bearsbait.com

He sells out pretty quick after August 10th usually though.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Justin_04 said:


> I have heard of a bait store in Standish but have no idea on a name or phone number or anything. Does anyone have some info and have any idea what kind of bait they carry?


Justin,
I have bought bait there, and had really good experiences with them. They have a web-site now. It's feedmibears.com, I think. The girl there is Mellissa, and she's great - not too hard on the eyes either.

They have lots of different baits there in any size you want. We bought mostly 55 gal drums, but they have boxes, tubs, and pails of all kinds of stuff. They keep their web page up to date regarding current stock. They are right off of US23 on Wolff Rd.

Joel


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Bad link N.E.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

uptracker said:


> Bad link N.E.


 
Sorry,
It's feedmibear.com

Their Ph # is (989) 846-7284, or (989) 326-1181

Joel


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

That worked!


----------



## Justin_04 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks. Found the website and I will be checking the place out tomorrow


----------



## emp22 (Dec 20, 2007)

There is a place between Standish and Omer north of US23 on Wolfe Road. I think it's called Ratajczak Farms or something like that. Lots of goodies and pretty cheap.


----------

